# 1 gallon mini bow acrylic aquariums



## sillygyrl8 (Jul 19, 2009)

these aquariums --> http://factorydirect.ca/catalog/product_spec.php?pcode=AQ7985

are available at factorydirect.ca for $9.99

Various colours - red, blue, purple

Good for Bettas

1 gallon acrylic aquarium kit with:
-1 gallon acrylic bow tank
-1 under gravel filter
-1 air pump with air tubing and air stone
-full lighted (incandescent bulb) top

Good buy for gifts, donations, auctions 

big al's is selling the 2.5 g version for $50


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Nice.. I remember seeing that on thier site a while ago thinking "WTF?" being a computer store. Then again someone needs to talk to them about getting a 2.5-5gal version 

A nice plant & shrimp tank on the desk.


----------



## sillygyrl8 (Jul 19, 2009)

AquaNeko said:


> Nice.. I remember seeing that on thier site a while ago thinking "WTF?" being a computer store. Then again someone needs to talk to them about getting a 2.5-5gal version
> 
> A nice plant & shrimp tank on the desk.


its not really a computer store though... more of a clearout type of store.. like xs cargo.

factorydirect was selling pirates of the caribbean 1.5 g tetra cubes before for $20 and some big al's stores were selling them like $45 +.

i bought a 2.5 gal bow tank used from Y2KGT on pricenetwork - for $20 with a heater, and two filters?

I think I'll switch out the incandescent lightbulb for maybe an energy bulb (if they make it in that size) though.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

thanks for the ads

I think I will get a couple of those to hold some baby clown loach ^^


----------



## sillygyrl8 (Jul 19, 2009)

bigfishy said:


> thanks for the ads
> 
> I think I will get a couple of those to hold some baby clown loach ^^


check your local factory direct first to see if they have stock... i went to the factory direct at kennedy and ellesmere in scarborough and they had a big stack available. not sure if every location will carry it


----------



## Tearran (Oct 4, 2009)

sillygyrl8 said:


> check your local factory direct first to see if they have stock... i went to the factory direct at kennedy and ellesmere in scarborough and they had a big stack available. not sure if every location will carry it


On their website it says they all have stock


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

*Worth it!!!*

I went to factorydirect and brought the 1G mini bow...

Its nice and cheap! 

Crystal Clear Acrylic Tank, Build in Splash Guard / Light with Light Switch), Mini hole on for Feeding Purpose, Air Pump, Tubing, Air Diffuser and Underground Gravel Filter

The light is a little weak, but overall it looks AMAZING! Well worth the price!


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

Awesome for $10. It's impulse tank purchase time.


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

sillygyrl8 said:


> I think I'll switch out the incandescent lightbulb for maybe an energy bulb (if they make it in that size) though.


Is it a chandelier bulb? the kind with the socket that's about half the standard bulb's diameter or less? I've seen CFL chandelier bulbs at building supply stores, e.g. Home Depot, IIRC.

2.5 or 5.5 gallon tanks would be extremely nice at that kind of price, considering what's included!


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

bae said:


> Is it a chandelier bulb? the kind with the socket that's about half the standard bulb's diameter or less? I've seen CFL chandelier bulbs at building supply stores, e.g. Home Depot, IIRC.
> 
> 2.5 or 5.5 gallon tanks would be extremely nice at that kind of price, considering what's included!


I called up Factory Direct and asked if they plan on stocking the 2.5-5.5 and the guy at the College location said they're looking into how well it sells first.   Here's to hoping fo rthe 2.5-5.5.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

bigfishy said:


> I went to factorydirect and brought the 1G mini bow...
> 
> Its nice and cheap!
> 
> ...


Bigfishy,

Thanks for the pics. Can you give me the power ratings on the lighting and the air pump? Not sure but are the pump and light on two different power plugs?

A relative of mine I'm trying to get into fish keeping is in a non-perm portable lifestyle (is a Dr. M.D in residence) so I like the portability of these tanks. Sure you're very limited on the fish you can go with but not bad.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

lol I might buy one on impulse if I pass by a factorydirect. Are they at all locations?


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

AquaNeko said:


> Bigfishy,
> 
> Thanks for the pics. Can you give me the power ratings on the lighting and the air pump? Not sure but are the pump and light on two different power plugs?
> 
> A relative of mine I'm trying to get into fish keeping is in a non-perm portable lifestyle (is a Dr. M.D in residence) so I like the portability of these tanks. Sure you're very limited on the fish you can go with but not bad.


light is 7watt maximum

and pump is one of those cheap kind

Aqua Expert (Aquarium Air Pump 600)

and

if you want to buy, you can buy mine! Pure Impulse! I don't need it, because I got something Bigger and Better!

$10 (Save you tax)


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

bigfishy said:


> light is 7watt maximum
> 
> and pump is one of those cheap kind
> 
> ...


I checked the google on that 'aqua expert' and didn't really get the answer I needed. Like if I flip my Hagen Maxima over it will tell me completely all the technical data I need. ie off my Maxma pump: 115v, 60Hz, 6.0W, 3500cc x 2, PSI 6.0.

Similar data would help out a lot.

I may go buy one (off you or off the store) but I feel the 2.5gal is better sizing IMHO.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

BTW what recommends do you all say would be good plants to put in the 1-2.5gal size? Obviously it'll have to be smaller pants given the footprint of the tank.


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

I bought one of them. They are so cute. I don't think ANY plant would stay alive with that tiny little bulb as the sole source of light, so I'm just going to go with a fake plastic mini plant for SOME kind of interest in the tank, and natural gravel, and an endler guppy. This is going on my desk at work.

It's quite a good deal, since the under-gravel-filter powered by the bubbler-thingy will more than handle the bio-load of a small coldwater fish like a guppy. I don't think I'd ever put a goldfish in 1 gallon of water; too hard on the poor thing. However this would also be a great betta-bowl. I just don't like bettas much. They sit on the bottom, or they kill things. They have two speeds exactly. 

W


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

I wish they have Eclipse 2 Explorer for 9.99 also, BA had that special every one to two years... that one is a much better all-in-one small aquarium deal.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

KhuliLoachFan said:


> I bought one of them. They are so cute. I don't think ANY plant would stay alive with that tiny little bulb as the sole source of light, so I'm just going to go with a fake plastic mini plant for SOME kind of interest in the tank, and natural gravel, and an endler guppy. This is going on my desk at work.
> 
> It's quite a good deal, since the under-gravel-filter powered by the bubbler-thingy will more than handle the bio-load of a small coldwater fish like a guppy. I don't think I'd ever put a goldfish in 1 gallon of water; too hard on the poor thing. However this would also be a great betta-bowl. I just don't like bettas much. They sit on the bottom, or they kill things. They have two speeds exactly.
> 
> W


It can be good for plant, if you change the light!!!

I brought this at dollar rama for $1.25, 7watt and it's a BRIGHT WHITE LED! Plenty of Lightness for plant!


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

KhuliLoachFan said:


> I bought one of them. They are so cute. I don't think ANY plant would stay alive with that tiny little bulb as the sole source of light, so I'm just going to go with a fake plastic mini plant for SOME kind of interest in the tank, and natural gravel, and an endler guppy. This is going on my desk at work.
> 
> It's quite a good deal, since the under-gravel-filter powered by the bubbler-thingy will more than handle the bio-load of a small coldwater fish like a guppy. I don't think I'd ever put a goldfish in 1 gallon of water; too hard on the poor thing. However this would also be a great betta-bowl. I just don't like bettas much. They sit on the bottom, or they kill things. They have two speeds exactly.
> 
> W


Well the area I'm thinking of a small desktop aquarium is in a area that has indirect lighting and also has a supplimently flouresent light that is like 13-20W lighting. I'm thinking some low light plant would not have any problems growing but that's just a guess as others here would know for sure.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

bigfishy said:


> It can be good for plant, if you change the light!!!
> 
> I brought this at dollar rama for $1.25, 7watt and it's a BRIGHT WHITE LED! Plenty of Lightness for plant!


Does the packaging state how many lumens it is on that bulb?


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

I think if enough people called in for a 2.5gal they may consider getting a 2.5gal size. I only called the college location. Perhaps if more people called say the location I called then one store could probably order in some 2.5g's to try then widen thier distro to others? Hmm.. Worth a try.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

KhuliLoachFan said:


> I bought one of them. They are so cute. I don't think ANY plant would stay alive with that tiny little bulb as the sole source of light, so I'm just going to go with a fake plastic mini plant for SOME kind of interest in the tank, and natural gravel, and an endler guppy. This is going on my desk at work.
> 
> It's quite a good deal, since the under-gravel-filter powered by the bubbler-thingy will more than handle the bio-load of a small coldwater fish like a guppy. I don't think I'd ever put a goldfish in 1 gallon of water; too hard on the poor thing. However this would also be a great betta-bowl. I just don't like bettas much. They sit on the bottom, or they kill things. They have two speeds exactly.
> 
> W


I checked the Endler guppy and it's 4cm/~1.5". Seeing as you're putting a guppy in there I'm curious now can I get away with a fancy guppy? Love to see that fancy coloring. I'll seed the tank with a mature filter off my 5gal floating in there while the rest of the system ripens up. Would that work out?

Nice small tank very portable indeed.  Also thinking of red cherry shrimp as well but fish would be nice.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Are you planning on feeding the cherry shrimp to the guppies? lol 
The shrimp will get pecked at by the guppies and will eventually get eaten by the guppies once they're injured or dying. I've tried in planted tanks and I would still see the guppies go after the shrimp. They're ferocious lil guys


----------



## BaRoK (Sep 10, 2009)

This is a great small tank for breeding my pair of killifish.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

gucci17 said:


> Are you planning on feeding the cherry shrimp to the guppies? lol
> The shrimp will get pecked at by the guppies and will eventually get eaten by the guppies once they're injured or dying. I've tried in planted tanks and I would still see the guppies go after the shrimp. They're ferocious lil guys


I keep my shrimp in with a betta and 2 BN pleco in my 20 gallon. But I set up coconut shells upside down with just the holes drilled in the top for shrimp access and a small gap at the bottom.


----------

